# Chinese Imperial going for first hair cut...need suggestions?



## TweetyNJ (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a 6 month old Chinese Imperial named Sassy. I want to take her to get groomed. I don't want to shave her. How short is a puppy cut? I like to put up her hair in the front, so you can see her eyes. I heard a story that a groomer (I don't know where) but cut off the dogs one ear, then glue it back on. The owner didn't know until they came home and the ear fell off. I am scared maybe I will pin her ears up before I take her to the groomers. Any ideas or is there a website that I could see the cuts before I take her?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I'm not really sure what a "Chinese Imperial" is... it's not listed at AKC, CanKC, or even UKC. >< So, I have no idea about cuts... don't even know what they look like lmao...


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

they are shih tzu right, i think lol so i would go with a scissor trim and ask for a puppy cut or teddy bare which will be about 1inch long or longer if u want and then the head will be trimmed but say how much u want of the lengh. and say thay u want it long enough to put the eye fall up


and as long as u reserch ur groomer then u shouldnt have any problems with the dog espeaclly if uv been doing the grooming and raining with ur little dog can we have some pics?.

as long as u tell ur groomer u dont want her shaved and what lengh u like they u should do as uv asked i would google the bred and there will be pics of diffrent trims 

xxx


----------

